# COOL NEWS



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

This sections is so cool, What does everyone have on their machine and what machine do they have???


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> This sections is so cool, What does everyone have on their machine and what machine do they have???


hello,i have a knitmaster 700 it is a fine gauge machine i have nothing on my machine at the minute but i do a lot of baby cardigans, i also did my childrens school wear but that was a long time ago they are married and have their own children now.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a knitking 260 set up and have a practice swatch on it...trying to learn how still...although I'd have more time to practice if I wasn't on here so much but his is such fun!!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> This sections is so cool, What does everyone have on their machine and what machine do they have???


found it, thanks anyway....

singer 155 bulky; right now has sample from a friend who is learning... i have one sweater finished that needs its underarms sewn up

brother 864, right now has intarsia lessons on it. just bought intarsia carriage last month so am trying to learn how to use it well.

singer 32? double bed... empty except for skinny scarf and that doesn't really count.... another KPer has offered to give me some help when i can find the time to work on it.

brother 588, another machine full of samples from the same friend...she's trying to decide on a 4.5 or 9.0 gauge machine and having a fine time.....

so not too productive, but it's a busy month for me.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

My 892Brother has just become ill so is about to go for repairs, so I am playing with a Singer360, (you probably call it Silver Reed), but it doesn't have a ribber, so I am just itching for my Brother to be repaired. Also a Brother Bulky 230, which is a great very basic machine, and I have tried lots of handknitting ideas from this site which work out well
I love to do weaving, and this is so simple on a Brother. xxx


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi I have a Knitmaster Fine Knitter, a Brother standard and a Knitmaster chunky. Nothing on at present though


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a USM from bond, it has a keyhole sweater for a four year old, I am making a how to video with it.

my brother 585 has some pretty gray yarn sitting on it trying to decide what it wants to be, it is a toss up between a shawl, (which I do not use shawls too hot) a top for myself, (I need 8 more skeins) or some socks for my self (plenty for that) or some American Girl cloths.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a Studio 320 and a Bond Sweater Machine. At the moment I have a size 2 cardigan on the bond and a purse on the Studio. Just love my machines.
Happy knitting


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Brother 260 with ribber. Starting a King Cole baby cardi.
Brother 940 with ribber. Nothing on it, but, finished baby cardi.
Brother 840 with ribber. Ribber going to Dr. Pitch not working properly. Ugh!


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a Passap M201, from 1959. It was willed to me by a lady who was my neighbor when I was expecting my first child. I use to grab my needles and go visit her while she worked the machine. I was amazed at how quickly she produced items. I have had it now for about 10 years and I love working with it. I have a baby blanket on it right now.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a Brother KH260 with a ribber, Toyota KS950 with a ribber & Brother KX350. Nothing on them yet. 
I am knitting a vest for my dh using my spun wool. I am learning to spin on a Babe wheel.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a Passap Vario, Bond Elite w/ ribber, and an Artisan double bed 45B standard guage. Nothing going on them at the moment, but just finished a blanket for charity that was just a 4/3 rib. Rib makes it not curl and is stretchy. also makes it a little more bulky in my opinion. I like my Artisan, have made lace curtains for my mother and some shawls. I like to use crochet cotton with it, that works very well.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry don't have a machine.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I have a Bond ISM. I use it for charity knitting. I'm making baby caps for our local hospital and blankets for local foster kids. Great fun.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Brother 260 with ribber. slippers.
Brother 910 with ribber. Ready to start some neck down pullovers for kids. Fun stuff for charity.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Bond ISM and nothing on it at the time.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Brother 881 and a Brother 891, I absolutely love the Brother machines, did have a Toyota 901 at one time but must admit love the Brother Machines. I am going to be a Gran again in late September so I am knitting Baby things. One of the best things on my brother machine is the knitrader, once mastered you can knit anythingxBeth


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I have several machines, various brands and types, but my favorite one is the Passap doumatic 80.


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

I had no idea that there were so many different types of machines!!!!!Ann


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

aem said:


> I had no idea that there were so many different types of machines!!!!!Ann


Me neither! It is amazing and how many some have too! I felt spoiled when I was given 3 plus ribber etc but that is just a drop in the bucket of what some have! Now I have to learn how! I am intimidated by the machine...gotta get over that!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

nothing on my machines right now. have a studio 360, a knitking 260, a knitking 98 with garter carriage, and a passap 80. the passap was almost unuseable when i got it. laurelbee, if you have the studio 360 you can get a weaving arm for it that makes weaving very easy


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't realize there was a "machine group" here. I have a Singer 700 with ribber - bought it from a friend in the late 80s. She had hardly ever used it; it was quite new. I don't see very many Singers listed here.Does anyone have this one? 

We moved,I set it up, and now I can't get it to cast on. Any suggestions? I hadn't used it in quite awhile so I got the book out and followed the directions very carefully.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> I didn't realize there was a "machine group" here. I have a Singer 700 with ribber - bought it from a friend in the late 80s. She had hardly ever used it; it was quite new. I don't see very many Singers listed here.Does anyone have this one?
> 
> We moved,I set it up, and now I can't get it to cast on. Any suggestions? I hadn't used it in quite awhile so I got the book out and followed the directions very carefully.


Singer, Studio, KnitKing and Brother are a congomeration of duplicates. Each has been owned by another of the companies at least one time and so you will find Singers and Brothers that are the same, Brothers and KnitKings, Studios and Singers....really every combination possible, including some with three machines involved. My 155 bulky is a Studio, but there are plenty of Singer 155s out there exactly like it. Brother and KnitKing are duplicates down to the numbers on the machines but only for the years after their merger. it is a bit confusing, so best to make sure you are talking about the right machine NAME and NUMBER when ordering parts and accessories. whatever they are, we tend to love them. Don't miss your Youtube opportunities. There are many demos on youtube for all brands, and of course many machine techniques and instructions are universal. they are wonderful for watching, re-watching, pause and try.... watching again.... Cherylbrunette (one word) works on a USM/Bond, but gives a complete sweater demo, pattern and all. Clogden21 (one of our KP members) demos on lots of different patterns, techniques, and accessories (many of which she makes and can be replicated for any machine). just look up their names on youtube and watch for awhile.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Deemail, thanks for all the info!! I am now remembering the Singer/Studio connection. Why didn't I think of Utube? I have made dozens and dozens of garments on my machine in the past and for some reason got away from it for about 10 years. (Never got away from hand knitting though!!!)Got it set up and was excited to get back inot it. And then when it wouldn't cast on . . . . what a let down! Perhaps I can find some hints on Utube as to why.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

more weight, cast on comb, more weight.... i personally start from waste yarn with big loopy sts that i just hang on quickly, ravel cord 1 row (for easy removal later) and then ewrap or live stitch, whichever is appropriate. 

years ago i made my own waste yarn pcs that are semi-permanent... they are just little trash pieces in different lengths (varying number of needles in the cast on stage) (i just use another pc if i run out of length when casting on a real project/garment) that are about 20--30 rows long, tension on 10, made on every other needle (EON) so they are easy to get on and off the needle hooks. I bind them off properly to avoid unraveling. these waste/trash pieces would be a good starter project for a returning knitter. They save both yarn and time...


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Like that idea. And if I ever get it to cast on I'll try that. I only got as far as the standard CO - pull needles out - lay yarn over - run carriage. and only a few of the needles grabbed the yarn. So I got inot the book and made sure I was doing it precisely as they said. And after quite a long time of no success, I covered the machine and that's the way it is now. Thanks for the tips. I will get inot it again. I really want to start using it again.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i've never been able to cast on that way... that's why i do it this way..... do you have a cast on comb? if so, look up that method.... much easier...if not, get old sweater and use as i described above.... maybe even one from thrift store... just be sure to use the ravel cord so you can remove the old work...


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I was thinking I wouldn't be able to do that unitl I could CO and make the waste piece!. I'll bet I can get an old sweater from the thrift shop here in town. Now I'm getting excited!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

scarlet, have you tried to cast on by wrapping your yarn counter clockwise around each needle, then from the last into the carriage, then moving the carriage across? then you can pull needles and/or hang weights. always have the needles pulled all the way out to cast on.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes I've tried the counter clokwise wrap. I can't help but think that something has happened between then and now - from before we moved till I set it up here. Can't imagine what, if anythinkg. The needles all look perfectly straight and in order, the carriage glides nicely, all the needles work easily, but I keep thinking it must be something.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

take your carriage off the machine, then take a clean cloth, spray it with WD40 and wipe the underside, especially the rail groove. then wipe the rail on the machine and put the carriage back on the machine. sometimes just taking the carriage off the machine and putting it back helps.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Will try that, thanks


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> I was thinking I wouldn't be able to do that unitl I could CO and make the waste piece!. I'll bet I can get an old sweater from the thrift shop here in town. Now I'm getting excited!


that's what my knitting teacher (in adult night school, san diego) used to do... she would just pick up a sample from her work bag or whatever was lying around...you don't hurt it .... and an ewrap is a fine way to go but some machines will not get started without enough length to hang weights on... hence the cast on comb....


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a LK 150, Brother 965i and a Passap Duo 80


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

i have a Brother from Japan KM 868 and Ribber 850
i am very new to this .i sometimes have a problem with the weave cast on (works with some wool , .as i tried different brands .
Now i use e Wrap that seems to work and i am getting quicker .

love this site !!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I have a Studio LK150, planning a child's hat with ear flaps for my charity knitting. A Brother (?) punch card with ribber. It has the easy part of the Lazy Katy on it. About half way through. The lace part will be hand knit,
Dagmar


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

JackieOlson said:


> I have a LK 150, Brother 965i and a Passap Duo 80


Very similiar to my selection, which is your favorite?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> JackieOlson said:
> 
> 
> > I have a LK 150, Brother 965i and a Passap Duo 80
> ...


At this point still the LK150, it is simpler, pretty much hand manipulated. The Brother has a steeper learning curve, and I just recently used my ribber for the first time, just on a swatch. Diana Sullivan's videos are great. Oh, and I did have a DM 80 with motor that I sold several years ago. 
Dagmar

:? :?


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> sistermaide said:
> 
> 
> > JackieOlson said:
> ...


oh... :shock: I think my favorite is the passap 80...I use it the most for making my tights, it seems to me the easiest to use for circuliar knitting, and my tights are almost seamless... this way.
I guess I just don't do so many flat items, so the others are just taking really long breaks.


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

The LK 150 is the easiest to whip out anything. I just made a garter bar for it out of hairpins and yard sticks. I have a lot of thick yarn in my stash and I want to use it up.

I know the most about the Passap Duo 80 and have had it for over 25 years and it is still running beautifully. It makes wonderful double knits, but is very picky about what yarn it will work with (or maybe I don't know how to make them work together as well).

I am still learning on my 965i and have had that for about 15 years. I'm none too quick. Betty Moyer helped me via the group to risk taking out the Garter Carriage this week and learning how to run that. I promised her I would make a dishcloth and send her a pic for all her help. I am excited to learn more things on it, so I joined a lot of Brother groups recently.

It's knitting, what can I say? I love them all or I wouldn't have bought them. I learned how to knit by hand in the convent from Sr. Hermiane, a Benedictine, when I was very young and have carried the love of knitting all my life.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> Yes I've tried the counter clokwise wrap. I can't help but think that something has happened between then and now - from before we moved till I set it up here. Can't imagine what, if anythinkg. The needles all look perfectly straight and in order, the carriage glides nicely, all the needles work easily, but I keep thinking it must be something.


Scarlet you need to replace the sponge bar every couple of years. If you've done that then check that all buttons and levers are in the correct position.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> This sections is so cool, What does everyone have on their machine and what machine do they have???


Hi. I'm Pat. I have the following: 
Studio F 370
Brother 940 E with ribber
Brother 270 E with ribber
Brother 836 with ribber
Brother KX350
G-Carriage KG-93
Motor Drive KE 100
Color Changer KRC 900E
3 knitleaders
Right now I have a Bar Harbor sweater for a 2 year old hanging on the Bulky. I have another Bar Harbor to make before August 12, it's the babies birthdays. Not twins but a day apart. One is my son's step and the other is my grand-daughter. The pants for the suits are finished except for the elastic in the waist. I just took a G-Carriage scarf off of the 940 yesterday and have to make the matching hat and fingerless gloves for a grad pressy for my niece.
I love MK'ing!


----------



## bugsmom (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a bond usm and I love it. Thanks goes out to Clogden21 for all her help on here and with her youtube videos. She really knows what she's doing. Whenever im stuck with something or just cant remember how to do something i just search for her on youtube and ta-da problem solved. Currently I have nothing on my machine. I just put it all away. Unfortunately i dont have a place i can keep it set up for very long. I have just gotten it out again after a few years, but when i first started it was very intimidating. A bond intimidating, thats funny. Now i want to get a different machine but no idea which one...what other machines do you have clogden21? I love this new section as well. Learning a lot. Have a happy knitting day everyone.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a brother KH840 with a KR850 ribber, intarsia carriage, lace carriage, color changer and knitradar with samples of semi double jacquard on it currently, a new technique for me. 
My Bulky kh260 and kr260 do not have anything on them now just knit baby hats and need to get going on a baby afghan for my BF daughters 1st. I just ordered the yarn for my next 4 projects, knitwoven jackets off the standard machines.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Brother 260 charity afghan , practising Fairisle

and going good


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Brother and nothing except in my head. Think I'll do a bolero in simple lace via the transfer tool, that I photographed in a baby-wear shop a few days ago.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I use my hands never used a machine


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Brother and nothing except in my head. Think I'll do a bolero in simple lace via the transfer tool, that I photographed in a baby-wear shop a few days ago.


Hi there , do you think you could pass your talents on ! :thumbup:


----------



## susiefreckleface (Jul 7, 2011)

Singer KE 2400 single bed
Lace weight yarn 
Tension 10. Good amount of weights
40 stitches wide X 300 rows lace (simple lace only not fashion lace) scarf for niece. 
I'm on row 280 

Several issues (very old machine) - I may tink and start over. 

Sus
12/2011


----------

